#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Serieuze meid gezocht

## Soufiane32

hier ben ik dan , 32 jarige man, uit antwerpen en zoek langs deze weg naar een dame die ook klaar is om een gezin te stichten. zijn er vragen stel ze maar . WSLM

----------


## wafae24

salam 3lkoum ,, kan met jou in gesprek komen ,, ik ben een jonge Damen van 26 komt onder anderen ook uit antwerpen ,,maar ik zoek niet ik laat het af komen . het is voor mij de eerste keer dat ik dit doe en moet er nog aan wennen hoe het in mekaar zit ik zie percies dat allen gehaast zijn maar kheer insh allah . als je dit leest leren we mekaak mis kennen en ga we mee met de tijd grtjes wafae

----------

